
The Tsar Bomba Was Nerfed (2017) - emiliobumachar
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170816-the-monster-atomic-bomb-that-was-too-big-to-use
======
emiliobumachar
I replaced the original headline from "The monster atomic bomb that was too
big to use" to "The Tsar Bomba was Nerfed", hope that's okay. It points out
what was, to me, a new and most surprising fact. Key quote FTA:

"Before it was ready to be tested, the uranium layers that would have helped
the bomb achieve its enormous yield were replaced with layers of lead, which
lessened the intensity of the nuclear reaction.

The Soviets had built a weapon so powerful that they were unwilling to even
test it at its full capacity. "

~~~
yesenadam
Well, personally, I had to look up what 'nerfed' means. It's a video gaming
term apparently? But you do have a talent for headlines. :-)

I wonder if they worried about igniting the atmosphere, like the Los Alamos
people considered they might with a much smaller bomb.

